# Atlas Gear Cutting Attachment Blueprints "YERNA"



## Moderatemixed (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey everybody.  I am brand new to the site but it has been great reading since I discovered it.  I am in the process of rebuilding my second 10F lathe, this time correcting the shortcomings of my first rebuild.  That said I am trying to acquire a copy of these blueprints.  They are shown in the catalogues and although I tried Kieth Ruckers site I cannot seem to find a copy.  If anyone knows where I might find a set I would be grateful.

Very best regards to you all!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Aug 25, 2017)

The dreaded Red x,


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 25, 2017)

Not sure that I follow you?  Did I ask something inappropriate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 25, 2017)

Moderatemixed said:


> Not sure that I follow you?  Did I ask something inappropriate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, nothing offensive or inappropriate.  You photo shows up as a "red X" on most of our computers.  There are posts out there how to overcome the problem with tapatalk.  Sorry, can't help with the details, I used a desk top computer, not a smart phone or tablet.

Bruce

p.s.  Search for posts from "RandyM" who has pointed to the thread to correct the problem for many users.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I'll look it up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyM (Aug 25, 2017)

Yeah, we hid it in plain sight.  And I guess I am the only one that knows where it is.

Here is the link.

How to post pictures using Tapatalk

And here is a link to the entire section, in case anyone is interested for future reference.

Site Help & Issues


----------



## francist (Aug 25, 2017)

There was some chatter on one of the other popular forums about the same search a few years ago. Apparently Clausing still had those drawings available and the fellow was able to purchase a copy for a very reasonable cost. Granted that was a few years ago, but it would be worth trying them again to see if they still have them available.

Looks like a neat project, I'm sure others would like to see the results if you do get to make one.

-frank


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd like a set myself.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 25, 2017)

I called Atlas Clausing directly in Kalamazoo. The cost is $25 if you want a copy, or they will send you a PDF copy by email for free. I have the PDF if anyone wants to PM me I will forward you a copy so as not to inundate the "Atlas Lady" with requests.  I will also send one to Kieth Rucker. Cheers all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Aug 26, 2017)

Moderatemixed said:


> Hey everybody.  I am brand new to the site but it has been great reading since I discovered it.  I am in the process of rebuilding my second 10F lathe, this time correcting the shortcomings of my first rebuild.  That said I am trying to acquire a copy of these blueprints.  They are shown in the catalogues and although I tried Kieth Ruckers site I cannot seem to find a copy.  If anyone knows where I might find a set I would be grateful.
> 
> Very best regards to you all!
> 
> ...


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 27, 2017)

Mod,

If you don't mind, upload the file that Clausing sent you to the Atlas Lathe Drawings category in DOWNLOADS.  There is a thread in the Sticky area at the top of this Forum with directions on using DOWNLOADS.

Oh, and I fixed the photo that you tried to insert.  As a general rule, the easiest fix for the writer is to upload the file to this server instead of inserting a link.  Anything that later happens at or to that link results in the Red X.  Like all of the thousands of places where members had images parked on Photobucket.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Aug 28, 2017)

Did someone post the drawing for the gear cutting attachment in the the download section?


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 29, 2017)

Not yet.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 29, 2017)

I will guys.....  just trying to sort out how.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 29, 2017)

wa5cab I can't find anything that indicates "downloads".  I am on an iPad which might be the issue.  PM me and I can email it to you directly and you can post it.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 29, 2017)

The iPad screen "should" look like a real computer screen.  But OK.


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 29, 2017)

I can see it on my iPad.  

Top set of Tabs, right below the H-M Logo.

From Left to Right

Forums     Photos     *Downloads *   Videos    Members    Groups    Become a Premium Member


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 29, 2017)

I think the problem is that H-M opens in Tapatalk.  I have to sort out how to not have it open in that app.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 29, 2017)

Yup, that was the problem. Using the website is an entirely different animal so to speak.  Thanks guys.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 30, 2017)

OK.


----------



## cwgreen1938 (Sep 12, 2017)

You might ask "tobalcane/MrPete222" if he has a copy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moderatemixed (Sep 12, 2017)

We got a copy and it is posted.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Sep 14, 2017)

I have down loaded the Atlas Gear Cutting attachment drawing.  This is a good little project.


----------



## Vacuum (Sep 16, 2017)

Perfect for the DYI. A medium level project and can be used to put marking on dials.


----------



## macernst (Sep 20, 2017)

i have one that was made long time ago, i guess the guy was a watch maker. hope those pictures help.
more pictures of the lathe here
http://macernst.zenfolio.com/atlas-lathe-936


----------



## bobl (Sep 23, 2017)

Moderatemixed said:


> I called Atlas Clausing directly in Kalamazoo. The cost is $25 if you want a copy, or they will send you a PDF copy by email for free. I have the PDF if anyone wants to PM me I will forward you a copy so as not to inundate the "Atlas Lady" with requests.  I will also send one to Kieth Rucker. Cheers all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please send me a copy looks interesting 
bclpap@shaw.ca


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Moderatemixed (Sep 23, 2017)

The plans are now on the website "downloads" section.  Cheers guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Sep 28, 2017)

macernst said:


> i have one that was made long time ago, i guess the guy was a watch maker. hope those pictures help.
> more pictures of the lathe here
> http://macernst.zenfolio.com/atlas-lathe-936
> 
> ...


Very cool.  I still have not started building one yet.


----------

